# Solved: Asus bw-12b1st player! Does it play blue-ray dvds?



## brandonn87 (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought this blue-ray player, but I can't get it to play blue-ray DVDS. I believe I installed all the drivers for it. What am I missing? Help me! =)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to a different forum
*Tech Support Guy Forums > General Technology > Do It Yourself (Not Computer-Related) >*

is this the machine 
http://uk.asus.com/Optical_Storage/Internal_Bluray_Drive/BW12B1ST/

what happens when you try to play bluray ?


----------



## brandonn87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, same one! When I try to run a bluray dvd, it says "Windows Media Player cannot play the DVD. The disc was created in a manner that the Player does not support."


----------



## brandonn87 (Nov 26, 2012)

http://usa.asus.com/Optical_Storage/Internal_Bluray_Drive/BW12B1ST/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

WMP does not have bluray support 
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...k-bluray/36f826cd-db66-45e7-bfad-1ad7f37f42af

http://www.sevenforums.com/music-pictures-video/31198-blu-ray-decoder-64-bit-windows-7-a.html


----------



## brandonn87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you guys know of a cheap way to play blu-ray without having to pay for software? =(


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The drive should have been supplied with software - thats normal - it may be limited in some of the functionality - did you get a Disk with the drive ?
Specification lists the following



> Software
> 
> Cyberlink Power2Go 7
> Cyberlink PowerDVD 10 (optional)
> ...


i have never used any of these - just a search - so not sure if malware free
my PC came with powerdvd and windvd for bluray reading and writing 
http://www.digiarty.com/


----------

